# How long to start seeing results?



## Victor1 (Oct 14, 2010)

I know the answer probably runs the gamut, but I'm hoping to find out how long it might take to see the results from supplements like Thytrophin PMG. My SO has "normal" thyroid values (although we can't find the paperwork just right now in order to check which values were measured), but she's always tired, and her weight has been stuck where it is for over a year despite several attempts to the contrary.

Interestingly, within 2-3 days, a persistent (MONTHS-long) back pain disappeared, but it's tough to say it was specifically the Thytrophin as we've been trying several things in desperation. That was a week ago, and it's been her first nearly pain-free week in a long time. Wasn't until afterward that we found out hypothyroidism symptoms include back pain!

Anyway- now we'd like to see the weight on the move. So, if anyone has any words of wisdom, I'd love to hear 'em. Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Victor1 said:


> I know the answer probably runs the gamut, but I'm hoping to find out how long it might take to see the results from supplements like Thytrophin PMG. My SO has "normal" thyroid values (although we can't find the paperwork just right now in order to check which values were measured), but she's always tired, and her weight has been stuck where it is for over a year despite several attempts to the contrary.
> 
> Interestingly, within 2-3 days, a persistent (MONTHS-long) back pain disappeared, but it's tough to say it was specifically the Thytrophin as we've been trying several things in desperation. That was a week ago, and it's been her first nearly pain-free week in a long time. Wasn't until afterward that we found out hypothyroidism symptoms include back pain!
> 
> Anyway- now we'd like to see the weight on the move. So, if anyone has any words of wisdom, I'd love to hear 'em. Thanks!


I am glad your SO is feeling better. However, I would never endorse such a product and I am wondering why your SO is not under the care of a doctor for thyroid problems if indeed your SO has thyroid problems. It could be anything including low ferritin.

That said, the product contains bovine thyroid. That scares the heck out of me re Mad Cow Disease.

Weight will not move until the person is euthryroid. But as I have pointed out, until you know for sure about the hypo re seeing a doctor and the proper lab tests, I cannot comment.

Insulin resistance can cause weight gain as can any myriad of other medical problems.

Here is what I recommend.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

Also, Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Welcome to the board. I hope we can be of some help to your and your SO.


----------

